
$100 apps, bibles, big-budget RPGs: The strange nature of Nigerian app market - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2012/08/15/nigeria-mobile-app-market-analysis/
======
nanijoe
Must be a slow news day for BGR. Not only is this article pointless, but the
writer was also too lazy to do any basic research. It is true that the
Nigerian App store slants towards religious apps (and sex apps).It is also
true that there is very little activity on that store. I had an app in the top
100 overall for many weeks on sales of fewer than 30 total copies

------
pwny
"Popular Nigerian apps are expensive. Very expensive. The two best-selling
bible apps among the top five apps on August 10th were each $10"

Very expensive 10$

Choose one please.

I don't know about those particular apps, but an era where any piece of
software over 1.99$ is considered expensive is a very sad one.

~~~
slurgfest
Your sarcasm is uncalled-for. Nigeria is not the United States. If normal
people are making the equivalent of about $100/mo, and most apps are around
$1-$2, then a $10 app should probably be killing snakes for them.

What's probably going on here is that people aren't aware of how to get the
Bible on their phone for free, and are still paying a lot less than it takes
to get a hard copy.

